# mon iPod ne s'allume plus



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour
j'ai écouté des morceaux jusqu'a l'extinction de la batterie et il m'est impossible de le recharger: l'îcone de la batterie n'apparait plus quand je le branche au secteur et par fire wire, j'ai une pomme en fond d'écran !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2003)

Tu as essayé de procéder à une réinitialisation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est expliqué dans le manuel:


----------

